# Executor estate question



## first=timer (12 Apr 2009)

I was appointed executor of my deceased relatives estate.

I have done everything required through probabe etc. issued funds to beneficiaries and book of expenses which I included all estate income and outgoings not only excutors expenses, I have also supplied all the executors receipts for expenses, to beneficiaries solicitor (long usual story, disagreement with beneficiary many years ago carried on into my job here) hostile from word go.

What am I required to do now, do I need to petition court to have me removed as executor in Ireland?

Do I need to show copies of the banks accounts of the deceased to the beneficiaries, after all this information was corrolated on paper during probate?

Or is my job now done and any further announce by beneficiaries to be done through a court? Not that anybody has any reason for this, but I am sure they are trying to find one. Whole matter death , sale of property to issuing of funds 54 weeks. 

Thanks alot.


----------



## mjkearns (15 Apr 2009)

It sounds like you've done all you need to do.  You have presumably completed the administration of the estate according to the provisions of the will and your function is then complete.

It also sounds like you made a personal application for the Grant of Probate (i.e. did not engage a solicitor to act in the matter).  The only note of caution that one might sound relates to tax.  If any beneficiary took a taxable benefit under the estate but did not discharge his or her proper inheritance tax (Capital Acquisitions Tax) then secondary liability for payment of same attaches to the executor and it would be open to Revenue to procure payment of the outstanding tax directly from you which would be a thoroughly unpleasant outcome for you and possibly one you had not contemplated!


----------



## first=timer (16 Apr 2009)

Yes mjkearns

All done - grant of probate / revenue / settled liabilities / sale of assets

administration of will to the word

issuing of books

plus receipts for beneficiaries solicitor to mull over.

Some have been hostile from day 1 interfering complaining not providing information required to the executor, removing deceased's goods (unauthorized) generally trying to tell me how they interpreted the will (even though its as clear as day to anybody else you explain the sentence too, and lets just forget about what exactly was written by the deceased (equal shares). From reading other executors stories its the usual rubbish.

Now they are demanding paperwork ie bank statements of the deceased.

Some are just trying to be annoying and cause as much hassle as possible, all lead by 1 who I had a disagreement with some years ago. 

My job is fully complete on issuing exec. receipts? and no further information/ paperwork has to be provided by myself the executor?


They even had the cheek to ring the probate office and make complaints against me while I was doing probate, which in turn had the file flagged by the probate office, who in turn said everything was perfect on completion of probate and didn`t understand what the beneficiaries were complaining about.


----------



## Deiseblue (16 Apr 2009)

first=timer said:


> Yes mjkearns
> 
> All done - grant of probate / revenue / settled liabilities / sale of assets
> 
> ...


Did you issue a Statement of Accounts for the Administration period to the Residuary Legatees ?
If so I would consider that you have discharged your role as Executor on making the final payment with appropriate receipts for signature and return.
I would reply to any queries by stating that the administration of the Estae has been completed as per the Statement of Accounts and you have fulfilled your duty as Executor.


----------



## first=timer (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Deiseblue,

Yes issued statement of accounts showing all incoming/ outgoing monies since date of death until administration of funds to the solicitor of beneficiaries with a copy for each. Sent receipts for funds also to be signed, but as usual I still have not received back the signed receipts from the solicitor or beneficiary (3 weeks).


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Apr 2009)

In that case you have effectively completed your role as Executor.
I know I'm talking to the converted when I say you can never please everybody !


----------

